# Are u good at questions???



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

tell me what the first pic is if u go and google click on images and put fish in the search box? gl


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is one









Here is another.









Here is another one.

It changes constantly as googles web crawlers find new sites and recrawls old ones. Or depending on what the security settings on the computer you are using are set to and the moderation settings of the search engine you are using.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This one turned up for me.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I got the puffer, too.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

lol few more answers and ill reviel the answer


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Unless of course you actually hit the search button (not in the directions) in which case there is a different google image... ummm I give  heheh


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Isn't this fish cute?

-Tessa.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

thats what i got ^


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

He looks like hes pouting hehe. Very cute pic.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Hint its a trick question. now anybody got the right answer


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Christine said:


> Unless of course you actually hit the search button (not in the directions) in which case there is a different google image... ummm I give  heheh



Isn't this the correct answer?

That fish is so cute! It looks all pouty...

Fish-doc: what kind of fish is that second picture? It looks familiar to me...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

your suppose to actually put fish in the search box in the search box, if u read the question good enough.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well.. I did that.. but.. then you get the page with links soooo  lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its a juvenile bass.

And the binoculars come up in all security settings for "fish in the search box"


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

didnt understand what u meant fish doc


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lydia asked what type of fish it was
Bass

as far as your question the same picture shows up for all security settings where when you just search "fish" you get the three pictures or more I posted earlier.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

...nope...still dotn get it...im slow .....but yeah the binocular picture was the right answer....sorta a trick question....yeah


----------

